# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Gerbilles à donner

## Nailey

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rasta & Rocket
*Type:* Gerbille
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 31 - Haute-Garonne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* helenepech@yahoo.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Nous avons récemment adopté deux gerbilles à la SPA et nous avons eu la surprise de constater après deux semaines que l'une d'entre elles était gestante. 
Trois petits sont nés le 14 juin 2020. L'un d'entre eux est une femelle, nous allons donc la garder, mais par soucis de place, de fond et de contrôle des naissances nous souhaiterions trouver une famille pour accueillir nos deux bébés mâles Rasta et Rocket.

Tous les deux pourrons partir à partir du 27 juillet et nous souhaiterions qu'ils soient adoptés ensembles.

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, avez-vous recontacté la SPA où vous avez adopté la mère, pour leur demander s'ils pourraient vous aider pour l'adoption des bébés?*

----------


## Nailey

Oui c'est fait, ils ont acceptés et devraient mettre une annonce sur leur site. Ils ont aussi pris contact avec une autre association.
De notre côté nous avons aussi posté des annonces sur différentes plateformes (Leboncoin, ParuVendu, Anidonne) et contacté notre vétérinaire pour qu'il poste une annonce sur sa plateforme interne.

Nous essayons de trouver une famille le plus rapidement possible car pour les deux petits nous n'avons qu'une petites cage pas vraiment adaptée à leurs besoins et ce n'est pas ce que l'on veut pour eux..

----------

